# Yay!I'm back!



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 8, 2009)

After a month and 4 days,I have returned!although I said that I won't post anymore post(s),I did in the new E perm thread.Anyway i'm trying to get used to speedsolving.com again.

Feel free for a shoutout!


----------



## blah (May 8, 2009)

Welcome back! Can't believe how much I've missed you and all the entertainment you've brought us night after night


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 8, 2009)

welcome home xD


----------



## Poke (May 8, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> welcome home xD


Sa-ni-tarium! Leave me be!

Welcome back.


----------



## qqwref (May 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Feel free for a shootout!



pew pew pew pew

*waits for return fire*


----------



## Neroflux (May 8, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## Stefan (May 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> *After a month and 4 days*,I have returned!


Liar.


----------



## badmephisto (May 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *After a month and 4 days*,I have returned!
> ...



oh oh... busted by the Pochmann police!!!!


----------



## Jhong253 (May 8, 2009)

Uh... Welcome back?


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2009)

When I saw "a month" I thought: "There's no way". Apparently I was right. Deary deary me...


----------



## Tyson (May 8, 2009)

Let it be known, May 8 (and every day henceforth) shall be known as Stefan Pochmann day!


----------



## holypasta (May 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free for a shootout!
> ...



i lol'd.

*throws grenade*


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Let it be known, May 8 (and every day henceforth) shall be known as Stefan Pochmann day!



Ironically, May 8th wasn't so kind to the Germans many years ago.


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ironically, May 8th wasn't so kind to the Germans many years ago.


If you mean the day they surrendered in WWII, then I disagree. I don't know much about it, but to me it looks like that was a very good day for pretty much everybody.


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically, May 8th wasn't so kind to the Germans many years ago.
> ...



I didn't mean to imply that you would support the Third Reich, of course. It was just an interesting coincidence that popped into my mind and I thought, possibly, mildly humorous. Hearing "May 8th" always reminds me of V-E Day (Victory in Europe Day, I'm not sure that it's recognized in most European countries.) I know Russia recognizes it as May 9th due to the time difference. 

Either way, my intentions were purely insouciant.


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2009)

Kian said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you would support the Third Reich, of course.


Don't worry, I didn't take it that way. Thought you just meant that they lost a war and losing anything is usually considered bad.


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

holypasta said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



*Atempts to pull a gun out but is hit by Michael's pew pew pew pews. Lies on floor in agony for a few minutes, then finally gets up and atempts to shoot Michael back, but misses and hits Holypasta instead. Holypasta has his nose blown off, but luckily that was the only damage. Atempts to shoot Michael one more time and misses, then gives up*


----------



## pentrixter (May 9, 2009)

aww ****...


----------



## blah (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> *Atempts to pull a gun out but is hit by Micheal's pew pew pew pews. Lies on floor in agony for a few minutes, then finally gets up and atempts to shoot Micheal back, but misses and hits Holypasta instead. Holypasta has his nose blown off, but luckily that was the only damage. Atempts to shoot Micheal one more time and misses, then gives up*



Micheal?


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

blah said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > *Atempts to pull a gun out but is hit by Micheal's pew pew pew pews. Lies on floor in agony for a few minutes, then finally gets up and atempts to shoot Micheal back, but misses and hits Holypasta instead. Holypasta has his nose blown off, but luckily that was the only damage. Atempts to shoot Micheal one more time and misses, then gives up*
> ...



Umm... Whoops? Fixed.


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



(Holypasta was down and only a teammate could help him) *Picks Holypasta up and gives him a med kit. Throws flash bang, then raids James Kobel’s hideout*


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

Odin said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > holypasta said:
> ...



Hey! Where are MY teammates?


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...


IDK. You’re the one trying to shoot every one


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

Odin said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



*Realizes that base has been invaded, shoots Odin's brains out in a disgusting, gruesome manner, laughs, brings body to Mcdonalds, orders for it to be made into a Mcgangbang, waits, receives food, eats Odin, returns to base, and prepares for the next intruder...*


----------



## GermanCube (May 9, 2009)

*Joins the game. As a noob, tries to knife James Kobel, walks to his back without any noise and puts the knife to his ... *


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MY TRAP!!! (Currently, GermanCube has a knife ready to kill a wax dummy of me, and I am about to kill him)*jumps off high ledge, lands on GermanCube, pukes out Odin all over his face, then kills GermanCube in the most brutal and disgusting way possible, then enjoys another Mcgangbang...*


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

*Joins game, realizes everyone is being stupid, gets an atomic bomb, rents an airplane, drops out window. Everyone on ground is killed, and I emerge victorious.* "WooHoo!"


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

*realizes bomb was a replica, and plane is out off gas. Plane crashes, but not before I use ejector seat and parachute. I make a hideout, and lie in wait.*


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

*Crashes plane into jcubers hideout*


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> HAHAHA!!! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MY TRAP!!! (Currently, GermanCube has a knife ready to kill a wax dummy of me, and I am about to kill him)*jumps off high ledge, lands on GermanCube, pukes out Odin all over his face, then kills GermanCube in the most brutal and disgusting way possible, then enjoys another Mcgangbang...*


Some how my remains and GermanCubes fused together to resseurect me.*Using the power of the Norse Godz I, Summon my chariot of destruction with my trusty steed Sleipnir. Starts to run over people in James Kobels base*


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

*James Kobel crashes into what he thought was my hideout, but was really a decoy. I run out, bring his body to macdonalds and enjoy a triple McGangbang, because he was so fat after eating 2-3 people over the course of ten minutes.*


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

You fool! Another wax dummy! *Eats jcuber and jcubers parents in one sitting. A few days later, craps them out, notices jcuber is still alive, stabs in the face 9001 times, and leaves*

I pwn at war.


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2009)

After realizing that I was only running over wax dummies in James Kobels base, I decided to sue the McDonalds franchise for selling human meat. After winning the case and shutting down the whole McDonalds franchise, James Kobel starved to death. 


*I* pwn at war.


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> You fool! Another wax dummy! *Eats jcuber and jcubers parents in one sitting. A few days later, craps them out, notices jcuber is still alive, stabs in the face 9001 times, and leaves*
> 
> I pwn at war.



Can't be true, not enought time to rig a remote control airplane and wax dummies can't fly them. Also, I would know if I was eating wax and I wasn't.

*I* pwn at war.


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > You fool! Another wax dummy! *Eats jcuber and jcubers parents in one sitting. A few days later, craps them out, notices jcuber is still alive, stabs in the face 9001 times, and leaves*
> ...



I have people to fly them for me. And there's always burger king.


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

Who would crash a plane just for you?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 9, 2009)

And thats right about when Super AIDS killed all of you

this is why I'm never having kids


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Who would crash a plane just for you?



Apparently, quite a few people.


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2009)

Dene comes in and drops an atomic bomb and we're all dead. Game over newbies.


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

That's not fair! We don't know if we can hit you (girl or boy?)!


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> And thats right about when Super AIDS killed all of you
> 
> this is why I'm never having kids



Wait, you're never having kids because you fear that they might get "Super AIDS” and die?


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

*Survives atomic bombs, transforms into ManBearPig, and searches for survivors*


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> *Survives atomic bombs, transforms into ManBearPig, and searches for survivors*



That's impossible; the bomb was dropped right on top of you. Not only were you crushed by the sheer size of the bomb, but the explosion blasted you into billions of pieces that were then evaporated in the heat of the nuclear radiatian.


----------



## qqwref (May 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> That's not fair! We don't know if we can hit you (girl or boy?)!



You can hit a girl.

If it's *war*.


----------



## James Kobel (May 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > *Survives atomic bombs, transforms into ManBearPig, and searches for survivors*
> ...



Actually, I was quite far from it, but the radiation caused my gross mutation.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 9, 2009)

*Walks into the middle of the battle, eating a donut.*


----------



## Poke (May 9, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...


I thought that was normal for you.

Personal attack. That hurts worse than any Atomic Bomb.


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

*takes donut from soccerking, kills him with gun, and finished donut to spite him*


----------



## soccerking813 (May 9, 2009)

*Stands up, grab thes donut from jcuber, and throws it into radiation cloud. Lays down and dies.*


----------



## jcuber (May 9, 2009)

*Gets rad suit, goes into rad cloud, gets donut, eats, dies... or do I?*


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 9, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



darn... I wanted to say that!

by the way badmephisto, do you have any vids planned at the moment? It's been a while...


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> And thats right about when Super AIDS killed all of you
> 
> this is why I'm never having kids



I knew that if I read far enough into this "story" I would find this.


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

OH NOES IT'S AL GORE AAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



No you misunderstand me; the bomb was aimed at you, and it did not miss its target.


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



Radiation doesn't do that. That only happens in comic books. You just get radiation sickness, where you have occasional vomiting, lose all your hair, and bleed uncontrollably in your mouth and under your skin. Enjoy.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2009)

Rubik's ice cubes!!!


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Well hey, what can I say, it was another wax dummy. And I turned into ManBearPig through a sort of placebo effect I guess.


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

You're also forgetting that this atomic explosion caused the universe to implode. There were literally no survivors. Get out of this one nub.


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> You're also forgetting that this atomic explosion caused the universe to implode. There were literally no survivors. Get out of this one nub.



Dude, Bob Burton saved me in return for worshipping me... I thought that would be obvious...


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2009)

Bob Burton, too, was wiped out in my supernatural atomic explosion.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 10, 2009)

OMGWTFBBQ

did frank morris survive it all?


----------



## Rama (May 10, 2009)

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/WolfgangBlack/AwesomeThread.jpg


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 11, 2009)

Well I did say feel free for a shoutout.
I didn't cube that much in my 'curfew' and fell into the 30sec barrier.
I really need a new cube.and could someone find for me a competition?is there any going on at SAFRA?


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 11, 2009)

i love hamburgers.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 11, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> i love hamburgers.



Grrrrrrrrrrr....................!Congrats you just wasted 47secs of mylife reading dat.


----------



## BillB (May 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Bob Burton, too, was wiped out in my supernatural atomic explosion.



But you're forgetting about Chuck Norris!


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 11, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > i love hamburgers.
> ...



It took you 47 seconds to read three words?


----------



## Neroflux (May 11, 2009)

booooooooooooze.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 11, 2009)

poop is great.
i think that neroflux + crapburgers make the best combo EVER. and that blah is hot.




hamburgers > cubes
cubes > hamburgers

therefore frank morris is alive.


----------



## andatude (May 11, 2009)

lol, this thread is awesome. xD


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 11, 2009)

What telah happen to this thread?
telah=has in Malay ,this phrase is used by my friends and I


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 11, 2009)

me and my friends sounds much nice 

this thread has been subjected to the attacks by crapburgers, females like deney, crappypies like neroflux, frank morris' awesome thunder solves (liek a 1:02.94 7x7 solve) and obviously....






THE APORKALYPSE HAS COME <3


----------



## blah (May 11, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> THE APORKALYPSE HAS COME <3



Regardless of race, language or religion.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 12, 2009)

to build a democratic society?


----------



## mazei (May 12, 2009)

Down with democracy!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> What telah happen to this thread?
> telah=has in Malay ,this phrase is used by my friends and I



Borf dongle pik?
borf dongle pik=maybe it was ruined ,this phrase is used by me


----------



## blah (May 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > What telah happen to this thread?
> ...



Burned.


----------

